# Confused about flat share rules



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Help!

I've been told that it is illegal to share a flat / villa with people who you are not related to, even if it's all females in one flat / villa.

And I am curious to find that people actually advertise for rooms to let.

What is the norm as per law here?


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

It is legal to rent with as many people as you want as long as they are the same sex. non same sex cohabitation is illeagal and if found out could result in a 6 month jai sentance.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

hmmm interesting.....

Do you think its still legit for them to hoist a Rainbow flag?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Liverpool Man, that is not correct, bachelor sharing is not allowed in many areas of Dubai, especially villas. Areas where it is legal is International City and Discovery Gardens. However what is allowed and what actually goes on is two different things in Dubai.


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

As per the laws, sharing with non relations is considered to b illegal, be it in a villa or flat. But rents r so high ppl tend to share out rooms to reduce costs.

And as long as u dont have wodden partitions made in between the villa or flat, its all fine. Muncipality will not trouble. Just make sure neighbours don't file a complain.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LiverpoolMan said:


> It is legal to rent with as many people as you want as long as they are the same sex. non same sex cohabitation is illeagal and if found out could result in a 6 month jai sentance.




OP. In answer to your original query, check your tenancy contract - that has been agreed withe RERA - if it says you can sublet then go for it, if it doesn't, even if you see other's doing it, then it's up to you.

Just make sure the agreement is RERA agreed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LiverpoolMan said:


> It is legal to rent with as many people as you want as long as they are the same sex. non same sex cohabitation is illeagal and if found out could result in a 6 month jai sentance.


That is NOT correct. 

It is not legal to have a multi-let UNLESS the landlord agrees and the rental agreement states this. Anything else is illegal.

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Still incorrect, REGARDLESS of what the landlord and the rental agreement says it is NOT legal to bachelor share in many areas of Dubai. It is not usually enforced tho unless there is a problem.


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

u can share a flat & not a villa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Still incorrect


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HaiderAli said:


> u can share a flat & not a villa.


no you can't.

Wand is correct regarding bachelor sharing. 

It is possible for more than one person to rent a property if they have a proper lease, but this is really just for a couple of people sharing, not to allow 12 people live together.

-


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

As i have heard stories of people being imprisoned and then deported for sharing with the opposite sex, woud this still occur with the same sex, or is this not as enforced....


----------

